
The Distinctly American Ethos of the Grifter - rmason
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/12/t-magazine/the-distinctly-american-ethos-of-the-grifter.html
======
espeed
Grifting is obsolete. Mass data and AI are pushing time to identify to zero.
Risk vs Reward is now upside down.

The Internet is written in ink. Integrity is your most valuable asset.
Reputation is your brand. "Guard it with your life."

"Law 5: So Much Depends On Reputation Guard It With Your Life. - _The 48 Laws
of Power_ , by
[https://twitter.com/RobertGreene](https://twitter.com/RobertGreene)

------
Causality1
There's nothing particularly American about grifting. Cult leaders worldwide
engage in massive scams. Pyramid schemes operate around the globe. Heck, you
may find yourself eating fake eggs in China or that your grandmother has sent
thousands of dollars to Nigerian scammers.

